# Eastern Montana Wildlife



## Montana (Jan 1, 2009)

Mule Deer Buck






Female Pheasant





Herd of Pronghorn on the run.  Quite a bit of distance between my lens and the subjects, resulting in some atmospheric degradation...





Derrick


----------



## firebird1984 (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome light on the pronghorn photo.  I know how it is trying to get anything decent with those animals unless you have a big lens and a clear shot.  Where in Montana are you?  I am in Jackson Hole, Wyoming and am thinking about setting up a meeting this spring in Grand Teton National park if your interested let me know.


----------



## Renair (Jan 2, 2009)

Absolutely love number 3!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 2, 2009)

Wouldn't 2 be a female wood grouse?
All three are really good. Lovely light, mostly so in 3, yes!


----------



## Montana (Jan 2, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Wouldn't 2 be a female wood grouse?
> All three are really good. Lovely light, mostly so in 3, yes!


 
There were grouse in the area that dday, but this hen has really long tail feathers.

Thanks everyone.  #3 was shot late in the day, hence the better lighting conditions.

I am in Eastern Montana, Baker actually.  Long way from Jackson Hole.  I grew up in Powell, Wyoming though.  I know Wyoming very well and Jackson Hole is a photogs dream!


----------



## Talonted90 (Jan 2, 2009)

As everyone said number three is amazing.  I also really like number two.


----------

